# Need help: condo bought through company?



## UKman1980 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello all,

Many thanks to anyone that is able to assist me.

I would like to buy a property in thailand and the ability to buy it through a company works out much better financially for me in the short term. 

How safe is this? I am not buying land just a condo....

Also could I transfer this property to myself as a foreigner at a later date - even for a fee?

Many thanks!!!


----------



## TomC (Jan 23, 2012)

For Thailand, in general, developers make money not the speculators. They are at the top of the food chains. In Singapore, the speculators make the money so they foolishly came to Thailand to buy thinking that it will be like back home. Sure in some cases, you could make money. But from what I've seen in Bangkok, the developers can put condos anywhere they want. Right next door after they finished selling the project you're buying. In addition, the Thai culture doesn't favor buying anything used, including condos. If you're going to buy to live in it, check out what the rentals will be. It might be cheaper to rent. Good luck.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

I'd be very wary of doing this from a distance using a property company you've never met - some are OK , while many are definitely not. You need to visit Thailand to arrange this locally when you can sit face to face with the property company. You can have title deed for a condo.

Definitely a "caveat emptor" area.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

IMHO it is not necessary to open a company in order to buy a condo.
As long as 51% of the units in the complex are Thai-owned, you won't have a problem to buy the condo in your name without a company. 

Buying a property, especially land, seems to be very tricky nowadays; the government is tracking down those constructions and the foreign owners are facing (up to) deportation if caught.


----------

